# Hace usted muy mal



## ElJake

-_*Hace usted muy mal.*_ No tratamos de estrangular la estrenada libertad política de sus compatriotas. Tratamos simplemente de encauzarla.

¿Qué quiere decir "hace usted muy mal" en inglés?

Mi intento:

"_*You've got it al wrong.*_ We aren't tryinh to strangle to recently come about political freedom of your fellow countrymen. We are simply trying to channel it."


----------



## chileno

Correct


----------



## Mr.Dent

We aren't tryin*g* to strangle the *newly found* political freedom of your fellow countrymen.


----------



## lauranazario

ElJake said:


> Mi intento:
> "_*You've got it al wrong.*_ We aren't tryinh to strangle to recently come about political freedom of your fellow countrymen. We are simply trying to channel it."


Modificaciones:
You've got it al*l* wrong*.* We aren't tryin*g* to strangle your fellow countrymen*'s* newly found political freedom. We are simply *attempting* to channel it.
(Quité el "_trying_" de la segunda oración para evitar repetición).

Saludos,
LN


----------



## OtroLencho

ElJake said:


> -_*Hace usted muy mal.*_
> 
> "_*You've got it al wrong.*_"


I question this.  For me, to "get something wrong" points to my interpretation or understanding of something, not my actions.

Do I have that all wrong?


----------



## jasminasul

En general significa you shouldn't. Se me ocurren un montón de traducciones pero de nuevo no tenemos contexto.
You've made the wrong decision, you've taken the wrong course of action,
You have been remiss
O incluso un simple "tut, tut" puede dar la misma idea.


----------



## chileno

OtroLencho said:


> I question this.  For me, to "get something wrong" points to my interpretation or understanding of something, not my actions.
> 
> Do I have that all wrong?



That would be correct. But in this case, it is clear, at least to me, that it is about perception, point of view or simply understanding.


----------



## Elixabete

jasminasul said:


> En general significa you shouldn't. Se me ocurren un montón de traducciones pero de nuevo no tenemos contexto.
> You've made the wrong decision, you've taken the wrong course of action,
> You have been remiss
> O incluso un simple "tut, tut" puede dar la misma idea.


Estoy de acuerdo, tendríamos que ver la frase anterior para saber a qué se refiere ese " hace usted muy mal" .Alguien a tomado una decisión equivocada, hace algo que no debía, en este caso porque no ha entendido la intención de las personas que le hablan. Pero eso no quiere decir que " hace usted muy mal" ( you shouldn't think/ act like this) signifique " usted ha entendido  mal" ( you've got  it all wrong). Se ve más claro en otros ejemplos: Hace usted muy mal. Un diabético como usted no debiera comer chocolate. You shouldn't do that( not " you've got it all wrong", there's no misunderstanding). A diabetic like you shouldn't eat chocolate.


----------



## Amapolas

De acuerdo con Jasminasul y Elixabete. 
"Hace" es un verbo muy general, que está reemplazando a otro concepto mencionado anteriormente. Una traducción literal sería "You do wrong". ¿A qué se refiere ese "do"?


----------



## chileno

Do= hacer like in thinking?


----------



## Elixabete

chileno said:


> Do= hacer like in thinking?


Do = hacer like in doing( not necessarily thinking), this person is doing something that is wrong (we don't know what because it's mentioned in the previous sentence, it could be "thinking" but also " voting", "protesting"...) . The person who says this sentence is trying to convince him that he shouldn't do whatever he is doing.


----------



## OtroLencho

Elixabete said:


> Do = hacer like in doing( not necessarily thinking), this person is doing something that is wrong (we don't know what because it's mentioned in the previous sentence, it could be "thinking" but also " voting", "protesting"...) . The person who says this sentence is trying to convince him that he shouldn't do whatever he is doing.


Another option (depending on the original context) might be ""You're doing (this/it) all wrong" instead of "You've got it all wrong". 

To me, very different meanings.


----------



## jasminasul

They're two different things "*lo* está haciendo mal", "hace usted muy mal".


----------



## OtroLencho

jasminasul said:


> They're two different things "*lo* está haciendo mal", "hace usted muy mal".


Vale.... ¿qué darías como equivalentes en español de "hace usted muy mal"?


----------



## jasminasul

Es que necesitamos la frase anterior, Otrolencho.


jasminasul said:


> En general significa you shouldn't. Se me ocurren un montón de traducciones pero de nuevo no tenemos contexto.
> You've made the wrong decision, you've taken the wrong course of action,
> You have been remiss
> O incluso un simple "tut, tut" puede dar la misma idea.


----------



## chileno

ElJake necesita poner más contexto, especialmente anterior a lo que sale en este mensaje...


----------



## Elixabete

Imagine this: your son has studied hard for his maths exam but unfortunately he has failed it. When you get the news you get mad and ground him for a month. Then somebody could tell you " haces muy mal"/ you shouldn't do that, it's wrong of you to do that.
The thing here is that punishing your child is wrong , something reprehensible, not that grounding is the wrong way to punish him and you should try flogging him instead.
"Haces muy mal" is similar to " no deberías hacer eso" or " eso que haces no está bien".


----------



## jasminasul

Más ejemplos:

Diré que está muy _mal hecho_. It's _rude to sit without being invited_.
Eso no quiere decir que esté _*mal hecho*_. It doesn't mean it's the _wrong way to go_.
*Muy mal hecho*! : No me parece correcto : FORO DOFUS : Foro
En seguida otro señor magistrado sostiene que está _*muy mal hecho*_ que el Sr. Carramolino haya sido separado del Tribunal Supremo;  It's objectionable.


----------



## chileno

OK, my turn.

Puesto que esto parece ser algo político, no lo encuentro muy improbable que alguien haya dicho algo como "*Pienso* que tratan de estrangular nuestra reciente libertad política" A lo cual se está respondiendo "*Mal hace usted* (en pensar así), no tratamos de..."

Quizás estoy equivocado?


----------



## ElJake

El dialogo:

-No me importa el desarrollo tecnológico de la profesión. Ni siquiera leo libros sobre la materia. He cambiado mucho. Y en cuanto a lo segundo, a mí el trotskismo o el anarquismo o el comunismo me importan un bledo, exactamente lo mismo que la sociedad permisiva. No soy ni siquiera neutral. Soy aséptico.
-_*Hace usted muy mal.*_ No tratamos de estrangular la estrenada libertad política de sus compatriotas. Tratamos simplemente de encauzarla.
-Estrangúlenla o encáucenla, pero sin mí.
Abandoné la CIA cuando tenía ante mí un brillante porvenir...

Ojalá os sirva de ayuda. Gracias por todas las aportaciones de los foreros.


----------



## Elixabete

Hace usted mal en ser aséptico. You shouldn't keep clear/ steer clear of it all.


----------



## ElJake

Gracias, Elixabete! Eres siempre de gran ayuda al igual que los demás.


----------



## Elixabete

De nada, ésa es la intención, aunque no siempre acertemos.


----------



## SydLexia

"You shouldn't (be)."

Whether you need the 'be' or not depends on the previous sentence.

syd


----------



## gato radioso

ElJake said:


> -_*Hace usted muy mal.*_ No tratamos de estrangular la estrenada libertad política de sus compatriotas. Tratamos simplemente de encauzarla.
> 
> ¿Qué quiere decir "hace usted muy mal" en inglés?
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> "_*You've got it al wrong.*_ We aren't tryinh to strangle to recently come about political freedom of your fellow countrymen. We are simply trying to channel it."







ElJake said:


> -_*Hace usted muy mal.*_ No tratamos de estrangular la estrenada libertad política de sus compatriotas. Tratamos simplemente de encauzarla.
> 
> ¿Qué quiere decir "hace usted muy mal" en inglés?
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> "_*You've got it al wrong.*_ We aren't tryinh to strangle to recently come about political freedom of your fellow countrymen. We are simply trying to channel it."



"Hace usted muy mal" = "Your attitude towards X is dreadful"/"You're behaving very badly towards X".... etcetera.


----------



## Elixabete

gato radioso said:


> "Hace usted muy mal" = "Your attitude towards X is dreadful"/"You're behaving very badly towards X".... etcetera.


There's no dreadful attitude towards anyone. No one is behaving badly towards anyone. The meaning here is " you are talking a wrong stance" and the best translation is " you shouldn't ( be)"


----------



## gato radioso

Yep!
No cogí bien el contexto.
No quedan bien las opciones que propuse para este caso.


----------



## chileno

Finally! Context!


----------



## SydLexia

It probably sounds more natural if you put "Well, " before "you shouldn't (be)".

syd


----------



## jasminasul

"Hace usted muy mal" could also refer to a different antecedent _You shouldn't _(leave the CIA).


----------



## Elixabete

Para mí se refiere de forma general a la presente actitud de desapego hacia todo lo que le importaba antaño. Sí se refiriera a dejar la CIA ( que se menciona después) en todo caso diría " hizo usted muy mal" ( el personaje menciona " abandoné" en pasado).


----------



## jasminasul

Por alguna razón pensé que esto era un relato personal de un chacal de la CíA en algún país de Latinoamérica.
Acabo de encontrar el original.
Kayser le ofrece a Carvalho un puesto en Ámsterdam en el que tendría que espiar a españoles que viven en Holanda. Carvalho rechaza la oferta, y Kayser le dice que es una mala decisión. Más abajo:

Kayser se reía con una sinceridad casi conseguida. —*Hace usted muy mal.* Alguien tendrá que cumplir este servicio, y hay pocos con su habilidad, con sus conocimientos. (...)  En cambio los practicones, ya sabe usted lo que son. ¿Prefiere que sus compatriotas vayan a parar a esas manos?



jasminasul said:


> You've made the *wrong decision*, you've taken the wrong course of action,
> You have been remiss
> O incluso un simple "tut, tut" puede dar la misma idea.


----------



## Elixabete

jasminasul said:


> Por alguna razón pensé que esto era un relato personal de un chacal de la CíA en algún país de Latinoamérica.
> Acabo de encontrar el original.
> Kayser le ofrece a Carvalho un puesto en Ámsterdam en el que tendría que espiar a españoles que viven en Holanda. Carvalho rechaza la oferta, y Kayser le dice que es una mala decisión. Más abajo:
> 
> Kayser se reía con una sinceridad casi conseguida. —*Hace usted muy mal.* Alguien tendrá que cumplir este servicio, y hay pocos con su habilidad, con sus conocimientos. (...)  En cambio los practicones, ya sabe usted lo que son. ¿Prefiere que sus compatriotas vayan a parar a esas manos?


Pero ése es otro texto, ElJake nos ha dado el texto en # 20 . En cualquier caso creo que el significado y la traducción de " hace usted mal" han quedado más que claros.


----------



## jasminasul

Es el mismo texto, pero más abajo.


> neutral. Soy aséptico. —*Hace usted muy mal.* Nosotros no tratamos de estrangular la estrenada libertad política de sus compatriotas. Tratamos simplemente de encauzarla. —Estrangúlenla o encáucenla, pero sin mí. Abandoné la CIA cuando tenía ante mí un brillante porvenir. Había acumulado ya tres trienios y estaba al caer un importante puesto en Colombia,
> muy importante. Pero dije que no y me fui. Había vivido a lo grande y no tenía ni ahorros. Ahora voy ahorrando un poco porque ya voy para los cuarenta y hay que pensar en la vejez. Kayser se reía con una sinceridad casi conseguida. —*Hace usted muy mal.* Alguien tendrá que cumplir este servicio, y hay pocos con su habilidad, con sus conocimientos.



You shouldn't no es la mejor opción aquí. You are making a big mistake.


----------



## Elixabete

¿Cuando dices "aquí" a qué te refieres,al primero o al segundo? Para el primero " well, you shouldn't ( think like that) y el segundo " well, you shouldn't reject this job", no me parecen malas opciones ( desde luego no " big mistakes"). " Well, you are making a big mistake" te vale para ambos.


----------



## jasminasul

Me refería a los dos.

Como digo, Kayser estaba esperando la respuesta de Carvalho. Sin haber leído el libro, me da la impresión de que a Kayser no le importan lo más mínimo las razones que pueda tener el detective, ni su ideología política, lo que está buscando es que acepte el puesto y en los dos casos "hace usted muy mal" se refiere a la negativa de Carbalho. No sé si habrá una amenaza velada, o está intentando convencerlo por las buenas, o alguna otra cosa.

No he dicho que fuera ningún "big mistake", fui yo la que lo ofrecí como traducción genérica el miércoles. He dicho que me parece mejor otra cosa, cada uno puede quedarse con lo que más le guste.


----------



## Elixabete

jasminasul said:


> Me refería a los dos.
> 
> Como digo, Kayser estaba esperando la respuesta de Carvalho. Sin haber leído el libro, me da la impresión de que a Kayser no le importan lo más mínimo las razones que pueda tener el detective, ni su ideología política, lo que está buscando es que acepte el puesto y en los dos casos "hace usted muy mal" se refiere a la negativa de Carbalho. No sé si habrá una amenaza velada, o está intentando convencerlo por las buenas, o alguna otra cosa.
> 
> No he dicho que fuera ningún "big mistake", fui yo la que lo ofrecí como traducción genérica el miércoles. He dicho que me parece mejor otra cosa, cada uno puede quedarse con lo que más le guste.


Perdona no me daba cuenta de que " you are making a big mistake" era la alternativa que ofrecías,entendía que " we were making a big mistake" con nuestra traducción. ¡ Con este calor estoy atontada!


----------



## jasminasul

Ah, y yo pensé que estabas siendo graciosa en el buen sentido de la palabra.


----------

